# Food Prices



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I guess most of you remember back during the summer when it was going around that Peanut Butter prices would be doubling? I picked up the sunday paper yesterday and looked in the local stores advertisements and saw that 1 pound jars of peanut butter that I had stocked up on at $.89 in the spring had jumped to a sale price of $2.99. 

Glad I socked up when I did.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Prices have been climbing steadily. What with climate change and the poisoning of the environment and cost of fuel, it's getting more and more difficult to find quality food at low prices on the consumer market.
My best advice to fight the drastic increase in the cost of food is to grow all you can. You know where it comes from and you know it's safe to eat.
Get digging, it's time to put in mustard greens, kale and lettuces also beets.

Recently looked at the price of tomatoes in the market. 2.99/lb. I have heirloom seeds and will harvest dozens of pounds of tomatoes this year. The seeds were free from another gardener and have been successfully saved for almost 3 years now. Just think about it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

We produce so much of our own, and stock up on the rest when it's on sale, that I hadn't realized how much some things had gone up. Peanut butter has skyrocketed, that's for sure. But what's with the price of peppers? I have enough dried from what I grew that I didn't have to part with my money for them, but wow! 

Saltine crackers...what's up with the high prices on those! We bought a box, but they'll be treated like, well, like a treat food! Good grief, if I had to eat out of the supermarket we'd go broke. Maybe get pretty thin, so I guess there's a 'silver lining'! :gaah:


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

gypsysue said:


> We produce so much of our own, and stock up on the rest when it's on sale, that I hadn't realized how much some things had gone up. Peanut butter has skyrocketed, that's for sure. But what's with the price of peppers? I have enough dried from what I grew that I didn't have to part with my money for them, but wow!
> 
> Saltine crackers...what's up with the high prices on those! We bought a box, but they'll be treated like, well, like a treat food! Good grief, if I had to eat out of the supermarket we'd go broke. Maybe get pretty thin, so I guess there's a 'silver lining'! :gaah:


The cost of grain has really shot up, at least here anyway. Peppers too. Most of the time they are $2.00 each for some waxy mass produced flavorless crap.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

If the predictions that I have been reading about fuel prices are correct, we're in for some more large increases in food prices this year. American farms run on oil, and when the cost of fuel to till, plant, tend, harvest, and transport go up, the cost will necessarily be passed on to the consumers.

We're hearing that $5 gas (and more for diesel) is a probability this year, and that's without a mid-east war. Add a war into the mix, and we could be wishing for $5 gas. Yeesh!


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

Tell me about price I live in mo. I just got home from the store. I bought 1.82. Food item that cost .98 last week.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Like Sue ... We produce so much of our own, and stock up on the rest when it's on sale ... I have been "sale" watching for a while now.

When I find something on sale I don't buy one or two more but a case or two.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Like Andi and Gypsysue, we produce a good portion of our food, I plan to put up about 300+ quarts of those $2.99 lb tomatoes this year and have been dehydrating Collard and Mustard greens(from the garden) for the last week or two(have almost 3 5 gallon buckets of mild tender collards) for the effort.

My garden has just increased to about 3/4 acre this year. We eat mostly vegetables and fruit and if we had to pay grocery store or even farmers market prices, we would be alot thinner or poorer. I shudder to think how people make it if they dont have a garden.

Those saltines really eat my lunch, $2.00 for a $.75 box. My grandson is now eating home made bread instead!


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

Davarm said:


> Those saltines really eat my lunch, $2.00 for a $.75 box. My grandson is now eating home made bread instead!


What is the best way to store saltines? The local SaveALot has them for $.99 a box. I've bought some extra, but if I could store them longer, I would buy more.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

We saw a 15 ta 20% jump in a weeks time on stuff we regulary buy. A soup I get fer lunch wen't from 1.48 a can ta 1.84 a can!

Won't be long and folks really gonna be hurtin an then the mess will start!

Puttin in a garden again this year an will step up the huntin an fishin ta supplement the meat I guess.


----------



## md1911 (Feb 9, 2012)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> We saw a 15 ta 20% jump in a weeks time on stuff we regulary buy. A soup I get fer lunch wen't from 1.48 a can ta 1.84 a can!
> 
> Won't be long and folks really gonna be hurtin an then the mess will start!
> 
> Puttin in a garden again this year an will step up the huntin an fishin ta supplement the meat I guess.


Agreed.. I finaly convinced some of my relitives to put in a garden.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

I work in a supermarket bakery and if you think you're paying a lot for peanut butter think about this: we pay $115 for a 5 gallon bucket of bottom shelf peanut butter. It went up $35 in one week this year.


----------



## mpguy18 (Sep 7, 2011)

It's gonna get worse soon. This week the state Ag dept reported that "wheat rust" spores have moved across the state due to the storm patterns and much warmer than normal temperatures. We will experience at least a 50% reduction in production yeilds on wheat. Add to that an unparralleled amount of bugs due to having a warm winter and no killing temperatures all grain based products will skyrocket! We're just seeing the beginning of explosive pricing. Since almost all mass produced products have some sort of corn product in them (corn syrup, starch dust, etc) what is on the horizon? 

Glad we moved to the country last falll and started prepping a new garden. Meats through the roof so we use little. Can't imagine paying the $1.89 for tomatoes, or the $3.50 for a pint of strawberries!!!


----------



## bjames40 (Dec 25, 2009)

i know it's not food but........tp and papertowel are also through the roof


----------

